

Infographic: User management as a part of app development - R_Yjord
http://yjord.userapp.io/post/66864683317/user-management-as-a-part-of-app-development

======
Orasius
Well done on creating such a clean and clear infographic. Do you have a
reference for these statistics? especially the time to launch and 27% of
development.

~~~
R_Yjord
Thanks I got the information in first section "How many apps are there" by
just google "how many ios/android/windows phones apps are there". For the
"time to launch" and "27% of development" I got the information from the
survey I conducted. The participants were asked to give a rough estimate.

------
tmikaeld
The problem with using this in an app, is that what happens if userapp.io
disappears (not uncommon for startups) ?

I for one would rather develop those 27% or buy an existing solution, rather
than take the risk of having a non-functioning app all of the sudden.

------
dlitvakb
There is a typo in the addons stuff on "Singel Sign On" it should be "Single
Sign On"

~~~
R_Yjord
Ops, will correct it later today. Thanks

